# Wire Harness to Power - Which wire?



## Sebanis (May 10, 2004)

Hello,

I have a 93 Altima, sony Xplode head unit. Apparently when the Xplode was put in, a bose converter was used to go to the bose speakers. Now that I am putting in my own Xplode speakers, there is some confsion about wiring.

Should every wire on the harness be used?
How do I know which wire goes where? (finding the speaker wires are easy, just pull them thorugh)

I'm just wonder what else I have to solder, I know a + and - to power, and an antenna wire. I'm not sure what else I have to do.

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You should go to any stereo shop and buy a wiring harness for your car, and see which wire is which. They are all specified. Or if you wanna do a search for it online. Either way will help.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Actually, you'll probably need to run all your own speaker wire from the headunit to all of the speakers, that's the only way you can bypass the Bose setup.


----------

